# Is it possible DP is only a byproduct of my depression?



## fkmylife (Mar 21, 2010)

Is it possible that I only have DP when I am depressed?
I am in a deep depression and have been for over 2 years and I have also been in a DP state almost throughout my whole depression. I still have DP/DR symptoms but it's getting better as my depression lifts. I'm just wondering if it will go away totally if my depression goes away totally. Has anyone ever heard of anything like that? Like either they get rid of their anxiety/depression and their DP lifts completely?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

fkmylife said:


> Is it possible that I only have DP when I am depressed?
> I am in a deep depression and have been for over 2 years and I have also been in a DP state almost throughout my whole depression. I still have DP/DR symptoms but it's getting better as my depression lifts. I'm just wondering if it will go away totally if my depression goes away totally. Has anyone ever heard of anything like that? Like either they get rid of their anxiety/depression and their DP lifts completely?


I feel that my DP gets a lot worse when im depressed, and vice versa. Its like a vicious cycle. One feeds into another. I too feel that if my depression were to lessen or if i was able to maintain a better mood, then my DP would be become more manageable to deal with. What have you done that has made your depression lift?


----------



## fkmylife (Mar 21, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I feel that my DP gets a lot worse when im depressed, and vice versa. Its like a vicious cycle. One feeds into another. I too feel that if my depression were to lessen or if i was able to maintain a better mood, then my DP would be become more manageable to deal with. What have you done that has made your depression lift?


Antidepressants. I am still finding the right dose and still trying to recover..
I just hope the DP goes with my depression


----------



## G.i.t.s (Feb 13, 2010)

For the most clincians in europe DP/DR is only a symptom of an other illness. And yeah depression is one of that ilnesses that can cause DP. So if u get rid of your depression, dp will go away.

The problem is that dp/dr has mostly symptoms of a depression but hasnt to be caused by a depression, so its normally hard to say if dp is a secondary or primary problem.

But in your case it seems very clearly that dp is only a symtom of your depression.
So get rid of your depr. and u will be free of your dp.


----------



## fkmylife (Mar 21, 2010)

G.i.t.s said:


> For the most clincians in europe DP/DR is only a symptom of an other illness. And yeah depression is one of that ilnesses that can cause DP. So if u get rid of your depression, dp will go away.
> 
> The problem is that dp/dr has mostly symptoms of a depression but hasnt to be caused by a depression, so its normally hard to say if dp is a secondary or primary problem.
> 
> ...


omg thank u for saying that! I hope ur right. Even just hearing its possible gives me hope and makes my day.
I just don't know how anyone can live with this day to day. For those of you who do, I have so much respect.


----------

